# Opening note



## ThomasK

Ik koos "Een opmerking bij wijze van inleiding" maar dat is lang. "Nota" lijkt mij niet bruikbaar, want gelinkt aan schrijven - en "to note" is vooral opmerken, lijkt mij... 

Wat denken jullie?


----------



## eno2

In writing:
Opmerking vooraf
In speech:
Eerst een (kleine) opmerking


----------



## ThomasK

Die 'opmerking vooraf' had ik ook gedacht, maar volgens mij mogen we die 'note' niet minimaliseren. Het is in het geval waarin ik denk iets dat de rest van de speech kleurt. 'Overweging vooraf' lijkt mij dan beter.

Ik wou dat Sound Shift in de buurt was om ons meer info te geven over het belang van 'notes'. Ergens denk ik ook wel dat het een "opmerking" van zijn, maar zo onbelangrijk zijn niet, denk ik... Maar we zien nog wel...


----------



## eno2

Tja... context...Je zei niets van speech. 'Overweging voor' zegt me niets en klinkt volgens mij niet goed, op zich. 

Maar als het over een  uit te spreken of geschreven en uit te spreken speech gaat: Het is iets anders te zeggen of te stellen dat een speech begint met een 'opening note', dan een speech werkelijk te beginnen met te zeggen 'opening note'. Ik zie dat laatste niet goed zitten. Je kan wel openen met 'On an opening note' en dan verder gaan. 

Mijn <Eerst een (kleine) opmerking > was bedoeld om rechtstreeks uit te spreken, , om daarmee te openen dus . 


Het zal moeilijk zijn note anders om te zetten dan met 'opmerking'.

Op zichzelf zou je 'opening note' nogal stijfjes   kunnen vertalen als 'Initiële observatie' 
Of, om jouw 'overweging' te gebruiken, en in 1 woord: Openingsoverweging.


----------



## ThomasK

Sorry, hoor, ik bedoelde 'vooraf'. Ik heb dat gewijzigd...

Akkoord: een speech of een artikel, dat maakt wel een verschil. Nu, de tekst waarop ik mij baseer is de tekst die volgens mij ook uitgesproken is in Antwerpen. In die informele speechcontext zou "Eerst een (kleine) opmerking" inderdaad wel kunnen, maar voor mij met dit voorbehoud:
- "note" is een opmerking in de inhoudelijke zin, denk ik, niet per se  een kleinigheid: iets waarop je de aandacht trekt ('notice" bijna) ; iets in de zin van: "U dient vooraf te weten dat...", dat niet per se belangrijk moet zijn, wel kàn zijn _[ik geef hier een indruk weer, ik kan "ernaast" zitten...]_
- je suggesties op het einde: inderdaad nogal stijf, mij lijkt dat elke samenstelling hier zowat te stijf is. 

Maar ik zoek straks nog even de idee van een "note" op...


----------



## ThomasK

"Note", bij "to note", het werkwoord:
notice or pay _particular _attention to (something)  [die 'particular' lijkt mij belangrijk, ook in het substantief...]
"he noted his mother's unusual gaiety" ·
In Merriam-Websters' heet het een "memorandum": iets dus dat je moet onthouden...

In die zin lijkt dat ondersteuning van mijn hypothese/… dat een _note _in het Engels soms _niet zomaar _een opmerking is...
[meer]


----------



## petoe

Nog enkele mogelijkheden:
voorafgaande opmerking, opmerking vooraf, voorwoord, woord vooraf, ten geleide, opener, openingswoord (voor een speech)


----------



## ThomasK

Ik vermoed dat die inderdaad allemaal in de goeie richting gaan, maar die "note" lijkt mij semi-formeel en toch belangrijker dan een inleiding die mij zo'n plichtpleging lijkt. Ik probeer even of ik Sound Shift bereik. 

@sound shift : kan jij even helpen? Is een "note" belangrijker dan een "opmerking" of zijn dat toch synoniemen? En inleiding en opening note?


----------



## marrish

ThomasK said:


> Ik koos "Een opmerking bij wijze van inleiding" maar dat is lang. "*Nota*" lijkt mij niet bruikbaar, want gelinkt aan schrijven - en "to note" is vooral opmerken, lijkt mij...
> 
> Wat denken jullie?


Wat zou je zeggen van een "*noot* vooraf"? Inleidende noot? Noot ter inleiding? [maar: niet "openingsnoot" ]


----------



## ThomasK

Tja, ik zou toch aarzelen. Noten onder een tekst, voetnoten, eindnoten: oké. Maar inleidende noten??? Klinkt mij vreemd. Veel mensen zouden misschien denken dat ze wal- of okkernoten geserveerd gaan krijgen... Op zich zou ik "opmerking" als de voorkeursvertaling beschouwen. Eigenlijk zou ik denken dat "overweging/ beschouwing vooraf" niet kwaad zou zijn: iets wat je voor ogen moet houden bij wat volgt...


----------

